# ~Mashiro's Sorority Journal~



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm planning a sorority with about 5 females in this cycled 10 gallon tank. It's bare right now, except for some frogbit and a marimo moss ball, but I have lots of artificial plants coming in soon and some hides for lots of cover. May end up getting some RCS too.










And so our story begins...


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

I can't wait to see how it looks. Do you have your girls picked out already?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, I do! I'm going to order a grab bag deal from Diamond Betta Breeders on Facebook. I know they're legit because I got my dumbo male from them.

I'm planning on getting 1 dumbo, 1 crowntail, 1 halfmoon, 1 aqua-blue (tail type doesn't matter), and 1 red (tail type doesn't matter) and he/she's throwing in a gift female!

Here's the dumbo female. I don't have pics for the rest, so it should be a nice surprise.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

I love that breeder but I can't afford his beautiful bettas! Alas, I wish I could!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see how your tank will look and the girls you'll get! Good luck!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

The silk plants came in the mail! Along with a cave and some mushrooms!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Just bought and paid for my females! I decided to get 4 instead of 5 to save some money. Well, here they are! (breeder's pics)

Green:










Red Cambodian:










Red with black spot:










Lavender Cambodian:


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you!

I'm already thinking of names, but I'll have to meet them first to know for sure what to pick. Suggestions are welcome! 

I think we all know that the spotted girl will be known as Dot. Whether I like it or not, I won't be able to think of a better name for her than that. :roll:


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

That's a really adorably girly tank - the little mushrooms are too cute!  The sort of rainbow coloring and patterning on the first girl's fins are really pretty.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Just got all the females in the tank, so far not much chasing!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

So, the butterfly female is top dog in the tank. I've decided to name her Big Momma, the green female is Midori (Japanese for "green"), the red girl is Wendy and Dot is Dot. lol

Big Momma is missing a few chunks of her fins from fighting, but everyone else seems intact so far.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay, here's the deal.

Big Momma is very aggressive. She keeps picking on Midori and both of their fins are shredded.

Should I take Big Momma out? That would only leave me with 3 females.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Update: Big Momma is starting to cool her heels a little. Not much chasing going on anymore.










Big Momma










Dot










Wendy










Midori


----------



## Hishifishy (Mar 13, 2013)

How's the sorority doing?


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, I ended up taking Big Momma out and put her in a nice little 3 gallon. The 3 girls seem very calm, but I want to add two more females, hopefully they are not as aggressive as Big Momma.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Mashiro said:


> The silk plants came in the mail! Along with a cave and some mushrooms!


It reminds me of Alice in Wounderland for some reason


----------

